# Only 2% of AIB/BoI/PTSB's mortgages are in arrears and negative equity



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2017)

The Central Bank published some interesting LLD (Loan Level Data) during the week.

[broken link removed]

As of June 2016, only 2% of the customers of the covered institutions were in both negative equity and arrears. From Page 19:


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2017)

These refer to the AIB , BoI and ptsb. They should be representative of the loan books of Ulster, KBC, Danske and BoSI also. 

The rates would be higher for the sub-prime lenders such as Start and Irish Nationwide. 

Brendan


----------

